# BufferedImage über das Netzwerk senden



## Delany (21. Feb 2008)

Hallo!

Ein Freund und ich arbeiten gerade an einem kleinen Netzwerkprogramm. Wir verwenden dabei die RMI Technologie.
Dabei hat unsere Serverseite eine Methode die als Rückgabewert ein BufferedImage haben sollte. (Kann auch eine andere Imageklasse sein)
Als Fehlermeldung bekommen wir das BufferedImage nicht Serializable ist. 

Wie überträgt man am besten das BufferedImage übers Netzwerk ? 
Wir haben uns da sowas gedacht wie das BufferedImage in einen Bytestream umzuwandeln, aber wir wissen nicht wie man den Bytestream anschließend wieder in ein BufferedImage umwandeln kann.

Schonmal Danke für die Hilfe im voraus. 

mfg


----------



## selfmadeChatter (21. Feb 2008)

```
BufferedImage bufferedImage = new BufferedImage(im.getWidth(null), im.getHeight(null), BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
ByteArrayOutputStream baos=new ByteArrayOutputStream();
JPEGImageEncoder encoder =JPEGCodec.createJPEGEncoder(baos);
encoder.encode(bufferedImage);
        			
byte [] fileData= baos.toByteArray();
```
forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=393515&messageID=1705345

Hab sowas zwar nie gemacht aber so sollte es vom prinzip gehen

Gruß


----------



## microtux (23. Feb 2008)

Oder ganz einfach mit ImageIO.write()

MfG microtux


----------

